# [SOLVED] New 8.1 install turned off during windows update



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi,

I setup a PC toshiba laptop running windows 8.1 on Saturday 
installed a few programs , office 365 , pdf reader , setup onedrive, dropbox ,antivirus etc etc - so a few hours work 

Setup windows update to automatically update and it had 83 updates to install

left and explained that over the next few days , the PC would be doing windows updates , so make sure its on and plugged in when it says its starting to install 
you dont want a flat battery to cause an issue during update 

And so yesterday , i get a call, the lid closed while doing windows update and now the PC doesnt work 

Picked it uptoday 
and it just comes up with the windows troublshooter unable to repair windows 

so i have done the following

1) Held the off button in for 60 seconds
2) restarted - and gone to the restore option - I restored to saturday , as the last thing i do is create a restore point. that restore said it failed - BUT the PC rebooted into windows - and a little slow
3) rebooted 
4) ran SFC \scannow and it found unrepairable files 
5) Windows update - still has 83 updates to install and says never installed any updates
6) View history and see a lot of failed updates
7) Tried to install windows updates, it just sits a zero % for an hour 
8) Now running a MS-Fix it for troubleshooting windows update issue , where pc turned off - been running a while now


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New 8.1 install turned off during windows update*

etaf maybe the note here after step 6 could help SFC /SCANNOW Command - Run in Windows 8


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: New 8.1 install turned off during windows update*

thanks for the very quick reply 
its still running the fix-it - registry checking

my point 4 was the sfc \scannow 
i was going to start looking at the CBS log - but thought i would just try a few quick things

so what does 
Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth c
and will I then need to re-install all the programs - otherwise I may just do a factory restore and start again - as that maybe quicker - just trying to avoid 4 hours work 

I also read about doing a refresh - and if this fix-it finishes and has not resolved anything 
then I was thinking of that - but never tried before 
You CAN Repair Windows 8 (8.1) Without Losing Everything | Windows Secrets Lounge
and here
A ‘no-reformat reinstall’ for Windows 8

the last time I did a windows repair on a older PC XP 
a lot of the programs that had been installed nolonger worked 
by the time I had identified and re-installed ,i could have recovered from the factory settings


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New 8.1 install turned off during windows update*

This is it https://technet.microsoft.com/en-GB/library/hh824869.aspx


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: New 8.1 install turned off during windows update*

thanks 
the fix-it is still running , but i noticed that the SoftwareDistribution folder had downloaded files with 15:30 / 15:45 in - i started the fix-it before then 

I just looked through the open windows and windows update is open - installing update 75 of 83 
So i guess the fix-it must have started the updates correctly and now updating - at least thats part of quite a long manual process the site explains to do 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/971058/en-us

i'll wait for the windows update to complete 
and run sfc /scannow again
and post here


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: New 8.1 install turned off during windows update*

Hopefully that gets you what you need, done.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: New 8.1 install turned off during windows update*

Yea, fingers crossed 
But in the words of a famous future robot

"I'll be back"


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: New 8.1 install turned off during windows update*

Well that all appears to have worked 
And now SFC is OK 
BUT 

I cant get back the default IE search engine google add on 
it does nothing when I click on "Add to internet explorer"
I added on saturday OK

tried changing POP-UP 
installed JAVA - which I dont like doing on new PC
reset IE
removed from windows features
Added back into windows features

still cant add google as a default search engine  
I'll post as a new issue 
and mark this one solved


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is there an AV running.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes, Avira - which I have shut down as well


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We might have to revisit this when the site is working.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

mmmmm yep, thanks for all your help today 
Amazing 
have you tried the site and to add a search provider to IE?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I already have it so it does not work. I can get to the addons page, but that's it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You did the work yourself.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

:dance:   did i :hide:
BUT 
its great to bounce ideas around , and i booked marked the link you posted as it had some useful info 

:grin::grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok, lol cool.


----------

